# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  فتاوي رمضانيه-يوميا

## ashrafwater

فتاوى رمضانية


معنى الصيام
السؤال: سئل فضيلة الشيخ/ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين حفظه الله.  ما معنى الصيام لغة وشرعاً؟ 


الجواب:  
فأجاب: الصيام لغة: مجرد الإمساك. فكل إمساك تسميه العرب صوما حتى الإمساك عن الكلام يسمى صوماً. 
قال تعالى: "فَإِمَّا تَرَيِنَّ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ أَحَداً فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْماً فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنْسِيّاً" الآية [مريم: 26]. 
والإمساك عن الحركة يسمى صياماً كما في قول الشاعر: 
خَيْلٌ صِيام وخيل غير صائمة         تحت العجاج وأخرى تَعلُك اللُّجُما
وشرعاً: الإمساك بنية عن المفطرات من طلوع الفجر الثاني إلى غروب الشمس. 
ويعرفه بعضهم بأنه: إمساك مخصوص في وقت مخصوص من شخص مخصوص عن أشياء مخصوصة. 

ترك صيام رمضان تهاوناً
السؤال: ما حكم المسلم الذي أهمل أداء فريضة الصوم بدون عذر شرعي لعدة سنوات؟ مع التزامه بأداء الفرائض الأخرى، هل يكون عليه قضاء أو كفارة؟ وكيف يقضي كل هذه الشهور إن كان عليه قضاء؟ 

المجيب  عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله -   
الجواب:  
حكم من ترك صوم رمضان وهو مكلف من الرجال والنساء أنه قد عصى الله ورسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأتى كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، وعليه التوبة إلى الله من ذلك، وعليه القضاء لكل ما ترك، مع إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم إن كان قادراً على الإطعام، وإن كان فقيراً لا يستطيع الإطعام كفاه القضاء والتوبة؛ لأن صوم رمضان فرض عظيم، قد كتبه الله على المسلمين المكلفين، وأخبر النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – أنه أحد أركان الإسلام الخمسة. والواجب تعزيره على ذلك، وتأديبه بما يردعه إذا رفع أمره إلى ولي الأمر أو إلى هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر. 
هذا إذا كان لا يجحد وجوب صيام رمضان، أما إن جحد وجوب صوم رمضان، فإنه يكون بذلك: كافراً مكذباً لله ورسوله – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، يستتاب من جهة ولي الأمر بواسطة المحاكم الشرعية، فإن تاب وإلا وجب قتله لأجل الردة، لقول النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من بدل دينه فاقتلوه" خرجه البخاري في "صحيحه". 
أما إن ترك الصوم من أجل المرض أو السفر فلا حرج عليه في ذلك. 
والواجب عليه القضاء إذا صح من مرضه أو قدم من سفره؛ لقول الله عز وجل: "ومن كان مريضاً أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر" [البقرة: 185]، والله ولي التوفيق. 
[مجموع فتاوى ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى (3/219-220)]

مريض بالسكر ،كيف يصوم ؟
السؤال: أنا مريض بمرض السكر ، وأتناول إبر الأنسولين ، ومستوى السكر لدي ما بين (250) إلى (400) أحياناً ، وأيضاً مريض بالكلى وضغط الدم – شفانا الله وإياكم – هل أًصوم رمضان أم أفطر ؟ وما هي الكفارة ؟ 

المجيب  د. عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين   
الجواب:  
إذا كنت لا تستطيع الصيام ، وقرر الأطباء أن الصيام يضرك ، وأن المرض لا يرجى برؤه فعليك الإطعام عن كل يوم مسكيناً من البر أو التمر أو الأرز ، نصف صاع لكل يوم للمساكين جميعاً أو مفرقة .
(اللؤلؤ المكين من فتاوى ابن جبرين فتوى (217) ص (158) ) .


مسافر قدم مفطراً فهل يمسك ؟
السؤال: مسافر أفطر في سفره وعندما يصل إلى محل إقامته أيمسك أم ليس عليه حرج في الأكل، وما الدليل؟ 

برئاسة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز-رحمه الله-  
الجواب:  
الفطر في السفر رخصة جعلها الله توسعة لعباده ، فإذا زال سبب الرخصة زالت الرخصة معه ، فمن وصل إلى بلده من سفره نهاراً وجب عليه أن يمسك لدخوله في عموم قوله تعالى :"فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ". وبالله التوفيق . 

سنكون معكم  ان شاء الله اول باول لفتاوي رمضان

----------


## ashrafwater

السفر في رمضان
السؤال: أيهما أفضل في رمضان للمسافر الصوم أو الفطر؟ 
وما هي مسافة القصر؟ 
وهل إذا أنشأ السفر من يومه يفطر؟ 
وهل يفطر السفار من المكارية والتجار والجمال والملاح وراكب البحر؟ 
وما الفرق بين سفر الطاعة، وسفر المعصية؟ 


المجيب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-   
الجواب:  
الحمد لله: الفطر للمسافر جائز باتفاق المسلمين، سواء كان سفر حج، أو جهاد، أو تجارة أو نحو ذلك من الأسفار التي لا يكرهها الله ورسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام. 
وتنازعوا في سفر المعصية، كالذي يسافر ليقطع الطريق ونحو ذلك، على قولين مشهورين، كما تنازعوا في قصر الصلاة. 
فأما السفر الذي تقصر فيه الصلاة: فإنه يجوز فيه الفطر مع القضاء باتفاق الأئمة، ويجوز الفطر للمسافر باتفاق الأمة، سواء كان قادراً على الصيام أو عاجزاً، وسواء شق عليه الصوم، أو لم يشق، بحيث لو كان مسافراً في الظل والماء ومعه من يخدمه جاز له الفطر والقصر. 
ومن قال: إن الفطر لا يجوز إلا لمن عجز عن الصيام فإنه يستتاب، فإن تاب وإلا قتل، وكذلك من أنكر على المفطر، فإنه يستتاب من ذلك. 
ومن قال: إن المفطر عليه إثم، فإنه يستتاب من ذلك، فإن هذه الأحوال خلاف كتاب الله، وخلاف سنة رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وخلاف إجماع الأمة وهكذا السنة للمسافر أنه يصلي الرباعية ركعتين، والقصر أفضل له من التربيع عند الأئمة الأربعة: كمذهب مالك وأبي حنيفة وأحمد والشافعي في أصح قوليه. 
ولم تتنازع الأمة في جواز الفطر للمسافر؛ بل تنازعوا في جواز الصيام للمسافر: فذهب طائفة من السلف والخلف إلى أن الصائم في السفر كالمفطر في الحضر، وأنه إذا صام لم يجزه بل عليه أن يقضي. 
ويروى هذا عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف، وأبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه -، وغيرهما من السلف، وهو مذهب أهل الظاهر. 
وفي الصحيحين من حديث جابر بن عبد الله – رضي الله عنهما – عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – أنه قال: "ليس من البر الصوم في السفر"، لكن مذهب الأئمة الأربعة أنه يجوز للمسافر أن يصوم، وأن يفطر. 
كما في الصحيحين عن أنس قال: "كنا نسافر مع النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في رمضان فمنا الصائم، ومنا المفطر، فلا يعيب الصائم على المفطر، ولا المفطر على الصائم". 
وقد قال الله تعالى: "وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضاً أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ" الآية،[البقرة:185]. 
وفي المسند عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – أنه قال: "إن الله يحب أن يؤخذ برخصه كما يكره أن تؤتى معصيته" . 
وفي الصحيحين ما معناه: "أن رجلاً قال للنبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -: إني رجل أكثر الصوم أفأصوم في السفر؟ فقال: "إن أفطرت فحسن، وإن صمت فلا بأس". وفي حديث آخر "خياركم الذين في السفر يقصرون ويفطرون".
أما مقدار السفر الذي يقصر فيه ويفطر: 
فمذهب مالك والشافعي وأحمد أنه مسيرة يومين قاصدين بسير الإبل والأقدام، وهو ستة عشر فرسخا، كما بين مكة وعسفان، ومكة وجدة، وقال أبو حنيفة: "مسيرة ثلاثة أيام". 
وقال طائفة من السلف والخلف: بل يقصر ويفطر في أقل من يومين. 
وهذا قول قوي، فإنه قد ثبت أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – كان يصلي بعرفة، ومزدلفة ومنى، يقصر الصلاة، وخلفه أهل مكة وغيرهم يصلون بصلاته، لم يأمر أحداً منهم بإتمام الصلاة.
وإذا سافر في أثناء يوم، فهل يجوز له الفطر؟ 
على قولين مشهورين للعلماء، هما روايتان عن أحمد. 
أظهرهما: إنه يجوز ذلك. 
كما ثبت في السنن أن من الصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم - من كان يفطر إذا خرج من يومه، ويذكر أن ذلك سنة النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم –. 
وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – أنه نوى الصوم في السفر، ثم إنه دعا بماء فأفطر، والناس ينظرون إليه.
وأما اليوم الثاني: فيفطر فيه بلا ريب، وإن كان مقدار سفره يومين في مذهب جمهور الأئمة والأمة. 
وأما إذا قدم المسافر في أثناء يوم ففي وجوب الإمساك عليه نزاع مشهور بين العلماء؛ لكن عليه القضاء سواء أمسك أو لم يمسك. 
ويفطر من عادته السفر، إذا كان له بلد يأوي إليه، كالتاجر الجلاب الذي يجلب الطعام، وغيره من السلع، وكالمكاري الذي يكري دوابه من الجلاب وغيرهم، وكالبريد الذي يسافر في مصالح المسلمين، ونحوهم. 
وكذلك الملاح الذي له مكان في البر يسكنه. 
فأما من كان معه في السفينة امرأته، وجميع مصالحه، ولا يزال مسافراً فهذا لا يقصر، ولا يفطر. 
وأهل البادية: كأعراب العرب، والأكراد، والترك، وغيرهم الذين يشتون في مكان، ويصيفون في مكان، إذا كانوا في حال ظعنهم من المشتى إلى المصيف، ومن المصيف إلى المشتى: فإنهم يقصرون. 
وأما إذا نزلوا بمشتاهم، ومصيفهم، لم يفطروا، ولم يقصروا. وإن كانوا يتتبعون المراعي، والله أعلم. 
[مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (25/209 – 213)].

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مشكور اشرف يعطيك العافية [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ashrafwater

المرأة إذا أجهضت في الشهر الثاني ؟
السؤال: امرأة حامل في الشهر الثاني، أجهضت وأجري لها عملية تنظيف، هل تصوم وتصلي؟ وإذا كان الجواب بـ(لا) فمتى تصلي؟ 


المجيب  عبد الرحمن بن عبدالله العجلان   
الجواب:  
ما دام الإجهاض في الشهر الثاني، فليس لهذه المرأة أحكام النفاس ، بل تجب عليها الصلاة والصيام، والدم نجاسة فتغسل أثره وتتوضأ وتصلي، وإذا شقَّ عليها صلاة كل فريضة في وقتها فلها أن تجمع الظهر والعصر في وقت أحدهما، وأن تجمع المغرب والعشاء في وقت إحداهما ، وإذا شقَّ عليها الصيام بوجود النزيف فلها أن تفطر لمرضها وتقضي، وإذا صامت فصيامها صحيح؛ لأن هذا الدم لا يمنع الصيام.  

السؤال: هل يجوز استعمال حبوب منع الحمل لتأخير الحيض عند المرأة في شهر رمـضان ؟ 

المجيب  عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله -   
الجواب:  
لا حرج في ذلك ؛ لما فيه من المصلحة للمرأة في صومها مع الناس وعدم القضاء ، مع مراعاة عدم الضرر منها ؛ لأن بعض النساء تضرهن الحبوب.
مجموع فتاوى الشيخ/ عبدالعزيز بن باز –رحمه الله- ،الجزء الخامس عشر ، ص (201) .


الجمع بين نية النذر وصوم رمضان  
السؤال: هل يجزئ صيام النذر في رمضان بأن أنوي نيتين: نية صيام رمضان وقضاء النذر؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً. 


المجيب  عبد الرحمن بن عبدالله العجلان   
الجواب:  
لا يجوز لك أن تنوي مع صيام رمضان صيام النذر أو واجب آخر.


نية الصيام
السؤال: هل نية الصيام كافية عن نية صوم كل يوم على حدة؟ 


المجيب  محمد بن صالح العثيمين -رحمه الله -   
الجواب:  
من المعلوم أن كل شخص يقوم في آخر الليل ويتسحر، فإنه قد أراد الصوم ولا شك في هذا، لأن كل عاقل يفعل الشيء باختياره لا يمكن أن يفعله إلا بإرادة. والإرادة هي النية، فالإنسان لا يأكل في آخر الليل إلا من أجل الصوم،


الاكتحال وقطرة العين للصائم
السؤال: ما حكم الاكتحال والقطرة والمرهم في العين؟ 

لا بأس للصائم أن يكتحل وأن يقطر في عينيه وأن يقطر كذلك في أذنيه؛ حتى وإن وجد طعمه في حلقه، فإنه لا يفطر بهذا، لأنه ليس بأكل ولا شرب ولا بمعنى الأكل والشرب، والدليل إنما جاء في منع الأكل والشرب فلا يلحق بهما ما ليس في معناهما، وهذا الذي ذكرناه هو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله -، وهو الصواب. 
[فقه العبادات لابن عثيمين (ص: 191 – 192)]. 


الحقن والمغذي والتحليل في نهار رمضان
السؤال: هل الإبر والحقن العلاجية في نهار رمضان تؤثر على الصيام؟ 

المجيب  محمد بن صالح العثيمين -رحمه الله -   
الجواب:  
الإبر العلاجية قسمان أحدهما ما يقصد به التغذية ويستغنى به عن الأكل والشرب لأنها بمعناه، فتكون مفطرة لأن نصوص الشرع إذا وجد المعنى الذي تشتمل عليه في صورة من الصور حكم على هذه الصورة بحكم ذلك النص، أما القسم الثاني وهو الإبر التي لا تغذي أي لا يستغنى بها عن الأكل والشرب فهذه لا تفطر لأنه لا ينالها النص لفظاً ولا معنى، فهي ليست أكلاً ولا شرباً ولا بمعنى الأكل والشرب، والأصل صحة الصيام حتى يثبت ما يفسده بمقتضى الدليل الشرعي. 
[ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى كتاب الدعوة (3/55)]. 

ولنا عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## ashrafwater

هل يفسد الصيام إدخال المنظار في المعدة ؟
السؤال: عملت والدتي فحصا يسمى المنظار، وقد تم إدخاله من الفم إلى المعدة، وقبل أن يعملوا لها هذا الفحص وضعوا لها مخدَّرًا موضعيًا (بخاخ في بداية الحلق) وكإجراء تحرزي وضعوا المغذَّي من دون تدفقه داخل الجسم ، ( أي مقفَّل) فما حكم صيامها ؟ جزاكم الله خيراً . 

المجيب  أ.د. سليمان بن فهد العيسى   
الجواب:  
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وعلى آله وصحبه، وبعد . فالجواب أن إدخال المنظار إلى المعدة - فقط - للكشف لا يضر الصيام، فالصيام صحيح وأيضاً البخاخ في الحلق لا يضر، فهو مثل البخاخ الذي يستعمله المصاب بالربو ،فلا يضر الصيام؛ لأن إدخال المنظار وكذا البخاخ بالحلق ليس بأكل أو شرب ولا بمعناهما، فالصيام معهما صحيح، والله أعلم . 


بخّاخ الربو لا يفطّـر
السؤال: في بعض الصيدليات بخاخ يستعمله بعض مرضى الربو ، فهل يجوز للصائم استعماله في نهار رمضان ؟ 



المجيب  محمد بن صالح العثيمين -رحمه الله -   
الجواب:  
استعمال هذا البخاخ جائز للصائم، سواء كان صيامه في رمضان أم في غير رمضان ؛ وذلك لأن هذا البخاخ لا يصل إلى المعدة، وإنما يصل إلى القصبات الهوائية فتنفتح؛ لما فيه من خاصية، ويتنفس الإنسان تنفساً عادياً بعد ذلك، فليس هو بمعنى الأكل والشرب، ولا أكلاً ولا شرباً يصل إلى المعدة.
ومعلوم أن الأصل صحة الصوم حتى يوجد دليل على الفساد من كتاب، أو سُنّة، أو إجماع، أو قياس صحيح .


القيء للصائم
السؤال: ما حكم القيء في نهار شهر رمضان هل يبطل صومي بذلك؟ 


سؤالي عن القيء في رمضان هل يفطر؟.
الجـواب: إذا قاء الإنسان متعمداً فإنه يفطر، وإن قاء بغير عمد فإنه لا يفطر، والدليل على ذلك حديث أبي هريرة –رضي الله عنه- أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: "من ذرعه القيء فلا قضاء عليه، ومن استقاء عمداً فليقض" أخرجه أبو داود (2480)، والترمذي (720). 
فإن غلبك القيء فإنك لا تفطر، فلو أحس الإنسان بأن معدته تموج وأنها سيخرج ما فيها، فهل نقول: يجب عليك أن تمنعه؟ أو تجذبه؟ لا، لكن نقول: قف موقفاً حيادياً، لا تستقيء ولا تمنع، لأنك إن استقيت أفطرت، وإن منعت تضررت، فدعه إذا خرج بغير فعل منك، فإنه لا يضرك ولا تفطر بذلك. 

ابتلاع النخامة للصائم
السؤال: ما حكم ابتلاع النخامة؟ ومتى يفطر الصائم إذا ابتلعها؟ 


المجيب  د. عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين   
الجواب:  
يحرم على الصائم بلغ النخامة، وذلك لاستقذارها، والنخامة تارة تنزل من الرأس إلى الحلق، وتارة تخرج من الصدر. وفي كلتا الحالتين: فإنه يحرم على الصائم ابتلاعها. فإن أخرجها من صدره مثلاً ثم وصلت إلى فمه ثم أعادها، ففي هذه الحالة تكون مفطرة؛ لأنه قد ابتلع شيئاً له جرم مع التمكن من إلقائها، ومع كراهة ابتلاعها حتى لغير الصائم فهي مستقذرة طبعاً. أما إن نزلت إلى حلقه وابتلعها مع ريقه فلا يفطر بها، مع تحريم ابتلاعها في الصيام. 
[فتاوى الصيام لابن جبرين، ص: 87].

----------


## روان

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ashrafwater

بلع الصائم للريق
السؤال: هل يجوز لي في نهار رمضان وأنا صائم أن أبلع ريقي أم أنه يفطر 


المجيب اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء  
برئاسة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز-رحمه الله-  
الجواب:  
سئلت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء عن سؤال مشابه لسؤالك نذكر لك فيما يلي السؤال والجواب: 
السـؤال: ما حكم ابتلاع الريق للصائم؟
الجـواب: ابتلاع الصائم ريقه لا يفسد صومه ولو كثر ذلك وتتابع في المسجد وغيره، ولكن إذا كان بلغماً غليظاً كالنخاعة فلا تبلعه، بل أبصقه في منديل ونحوه،وإذا كنت في المسجد. وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم. 

هل يكره السواك في نهار رمضان؟
السؤال: ما حكم السواك في نهار رمضان ؟ وما معنى حديث الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – فيما معناه " لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من رائحة المسك " فهل معنى هذا أن الصائم يكره عليه السواك في نهار رمضان ؟ 


المجيب  عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز المجيدل   
الجواب:  
معنى الحديث أن رائحة الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك ، وهذا الطيب يشمل الدنيا والآخرة، وذلك أنه ناشئ عن طاعة الله –سبحانه– ورائحة الفم تصدر من المعدة لخلوها من الطعام، فالسواك لا يؤثر في تلك الرائحة ولا يزيلها، وقد جاء في مدح السواك أنه مطهرة للفم ومرضاة للرب، فهو مرضاة للرب في كل وقت، وفي الصحيح قوله –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة" أخرجه البخاري (887)، ومسلم (252) من حديث أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه - وهو عام في كل الشهور فيشمل رمضان وغيره، وأما حديث" إذا صمتم فاستاكوا بالغداة ولا تستاكوا بالعشي" أي بعد الزوال فهو حديث ضعيف انظر السلسلة الضعيفة (401).


استعمال الصائم لمعطر الفم  
السؤال: يوجد في الصيدليات معطر خاص بالفم، وهو عبارة عن بخاخ، فهل يجوز استعماله خلال نهار رمضان لإزالة الرائحة من الفم؟. 

المجيب  د. صالح بن فوزان الفوزان   
الجواب:  
يكفي عن استعمال البخاخ للفم في حالة الصيام استعمال السواك الذي حث عليه – صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وإذا استعمل البخاخ ولم يصل شيء إلى حلقه، فلا بأس به، مع أن رائحة فم الصائم الناتجة عن الصيام ينبغي أن لا تكره، لأنها أثر طاعة ومحبوبة لله عز وجل، وفي الحديث: "خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك" أخرجه البخاري (7492)، ومسلم (1151) من حديث أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه - .


استعمال المسواك بنكهات مختلفة  
السؤال: ما حكم استعمال المسواك بنكهات مختلفة كالليمون وغيره في نهار رمضان؟ 


المجيب  د. عبد الوهاب بن ناصر الطريري   
الجواب:  
لا يجوز استعمال المسواك بنكهات الليمون؛ لأنها مطعمة به، فإذا بلعه الصائم أفطر؛ لأن الليمون ونحوه من الفواكه والخضروات مفطر إذا وجد الصائم طعمه في حلقه.

السؤال: بعض الناس ، أي العلماء أجازوا لتذوق للمرأة الطعام في الصيام إذا كانت تريد أن تعرف مدى صلاحية الطعام ، هل هذا صحيح وقالوا : بشرط ألاّ يصل الطعام إلى الحلق . 


المجيب  اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء   
برئاسة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز-رحمه الله-  
الجواب:  
لا حرج في تذوق الإنسان للطعام في نهار الصيام عند الحاجة ، وصيامه صحيح إذا لم يتعمد ابتلاع شيء منه .
(فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء فتوى (9845) الجزء العاشر ص (332) ). 


تبرع الصائم بالدم
السؤال: ما الحكم إذا خرج من الصائم دم كالرعاف ونحوه؟ وهل يجوز للصائم التبرع بدمه أو سحب شيء منه للتحليل؟ 

المجيب  عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله -   
الجواب:  
خروج الدم من الصائم كالرعاف والاستحاضة ونحوهما لا يفسد الصوم، وإنما يفسد الصوم الحيض والنفاس والحجامة. 
ولا حرج على الصائم في تحليل الدم عند الحاجة إلى ذلك، ولا يفسد الصوم بذلك. 
أما التبرع بالدم فالأحوط تأجيله إلى ما بعد الإفطار، لأنه في الغالب يكون كثيراً، فيشبه الحجامة. والله ولي التوفيق. 
[مجموع فتاوى سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز (3/253)].

----------


## آلجوري

*يعطيك العافيه أشرف 

إذا سمحت حابب أستفسر عن بعض المسائل الي ممكن أتعرضلها في رمضان واسمعت أكثر من رأي فيها ...
رجائي أن أجد الضاله عندك .. 

مسألة وضع العدسات اللاصقة وعلاقتها بافساد الصيام ...
سمعت انو قطرة العين تفسد الصيام (يقال) !!!
ومبدأ العدسات متل القطرة لأنو العدسات بتكون موضوعة بمحلول معقم وتوضع ع العين ..


المسألة الثانية ..
أخذ الإبر الطبية  .. ( الحقن) للعلاج  وعلاقتها أيضا بافساد الصيام ؟
وعلاج الأسنان وإبر المخدر في الفم ؟؟

غلبتك يا أشرف 



*

----------


## ashrafwater

اولا شكرا لكي يا ايات علي مرورك الجميل

يالنسبة لقطرة العين ذهب البعض إلى أن القطرة تفطر الصائم. والصحيح كما قال الجمهور أنها لا تفطر لأن العين ليست منفذاً طبيعياً كالأنف والفم والشرج. فالقطرة لا تفطر الصائم.

 وهذا ايضا ينطبق علي العدسات فالعدسات ليس لها شان بفساد الصيام والله اعلم 

اما المساله الثانيه :استعمال الإبر التي في الوريد والإبر في العضلالصحيح أنهما لايفطران، وإنما التي تفطر هي إبر التغذية خاصة، وهكذا أخذ الدم للتحليل لا يفطر بهالصائم؛ أما الحجامة فيفطر بها الحاجم 
والمحجوم في أصح أقوالالعلماء؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم" . 

اما بالنسبة للاسنان  وابر الخدر :ليس لما ذكر في السؤال أثر في صحة الصيام ،بل ذلك معفو عنه، وعليه أن تحفظ من ابتلاع شيء من الدواء أو الدم، وهكذا الإبرةالمذكورة لا أثر لها في صحة الصوم لكونها ليس في معنى الأكل والشرب.. والأصل صحةالصوم وسلامته. والواجب اخذ الحذر والحيطه.
 ارجو ان اكون قد اجبتك علي ذلك ولكي مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## آلجوري

*[align=center]الله يجزيك الخير أشرف 
كفيت ووفيت [/align]*

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شكرا الك اشرف والله يجزيك الخير ويجزيك بلجنه موضوع مهم جدا [/align]

----------


## ashrafwater

تقبيل الزوجة في نهار رمضان
السؤال: إذا قبل الرجل امرأته في نهار رمضان أو داعبها، هل يفسد صومه أم لا؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله. 


المجيب  عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله -   
المفتي العام للمملكة العربية السعودية سابقاً  
الجواب:   
تقبيل الرجل امرأته ومداعبته لها ومباشرته لها بغير الجماع وهو صائم كل ذلك جائز ولا حرج فيه؛ لأن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – كان يقبل وهو صائم ويباشر وهو صائم، ولكن إن خشي الصائم الوقوع فيما حرم الله عليه لكونه سريع الشهوة، كره له ذلك، فإن أمنى لزمه الإمساك والقضاء ولا كفارة عليه، عند جمهور أهل العلم، أما المذي فلا يفسد به الصوم في أصح قولي العلماء، لأن الأصل السلامة وعدم بطلان الصوم، ولأنه يشق التحرز منه، والله ولي التوفيق.

الاحتلام في نهار رمضان
السؤال: سئل سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز -رحمه الله -. 
السـؤال: إذا احتلم الصائم في نهار رمضان هل يبطل صومه أم لا؟ وهل تجب عليه المبادرة بالغسل؟ 


المجيب  عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله -   
الجواب:  
الاحتلام لا يبطل الصوم لأنه ليس باختيار الصائم وعليه أن يغتسل غسل الجنابة؛ إذا رأى الماء؛ وهو المني. 
ولو احتلم بعد صلاة الفجر وأخر الغسل إلى وقت صلاة الظهر فلا بأس .. وهكذا لو جامع أهله في الليل ولم يغتسل إلا بعد طلوع الفجر لم يكن عليه حرج في ذلك فقد ثبت عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – أنه كان يصبح جنباً من جماع ثم يغتسل ويصوم، انظر ما رواه البخاري (1926)، ومسلم (1109) من حديث عائشة وأم سلمة – رضي الله عنهما -. 
وهكذا الحائض والنفساء لو طهرتا في الليل ولم تغتسلا إلا بعد طلوع الفجر لم يكن عليهما بأس في ذلك وصومهما صحيح .. ولكن لا يجوز لهما ولا للجنب تأخير الغسل أو الصلاة إلى طلوع الشمس بل يجب على الجميع البدار بالغسل قبل طلوع الشمس حتى يؤدوا الصلاة في وقتها. 
وعلى الرجل أن يبادر بالغسل من الجنابة قبل صلاة الفجر حتى يتمكن من الصلاة في الجماعة ... والله ولي التوفيق. 
[فتاوى رمضان 2/441] 

الصائم حين يسب أو يشتم
السؤال: في رمضان إذا غضب الإنسان من شيء وفي حالة غضبه نهر أو شتم فهل يبطل ذلك صيامه أم لا ؟ 
المجيب  اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء   
برئاسة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز-رحمه الله-  
الجواب:  
لا يبطل ذلك صومه ، ولكنه ينقص أجره فعلى المسلم أن يضبط نفسه ويحفظ لسانه من السب والشتم والغيبة والنميمة ونحو ذلك مما حرم الله في الصيام وغيره ، وفي الصيام أشد وآكد محافظة على كمال صيامه ، وبعداً عما يؤذي الناس ، ويكون سبباً في الفتنة والبغضاء والفرقة ؛ لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :" فإذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث يومئذ ولا يسخب ، فإن سابّه أحد أو قاتله فليقل إني امرؤ صائم " .


الأفضل تقديم السحور على الاغتسال للجنابة
السؤال: إذا قرب الفجر في رمضان وعلي غسل جنابة ولا يكفي الوقت للغسل وأكلة السحور فهل أقدم الاغتسال ويفوتني السحور أم أقدم السحور ولا أغتسل إلا بعد الفجر؟ 


المجيب  د. عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين   
الجواب:  
الأفضل أن يقدم السحور لأن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال: "تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة" البخاري (1923)، ومسلم (1095)، ويؤخر الاغتسال؛ لأن وقته واسع فإذا طلع الفجر وهو لم يغتسل اغتسل وصلى ولم يضر ذلك بصومه. 
فقد ثبت عن عائشة وأم سلمة – رضي الله تعالى عنهما -: "أن رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – كان يدركه الفجر وهو جنب من أهله ثم يغتسل ويصوم" رواه البخاري (1925) ومسلم (1109). 
[فتاوى الصيام لابن جبرين (ص:68)]. 


أحمر الشفاه هل يفسد الصيام ؟
السؤال: هل أحمر الشفاه يبطل الصوم ؟ 

الجواب:  
إذا كان على الشفة الخارجية ، ولا يدخل الفم ، ولا يصل الحلق منه شيء فلا بأس به . 


السباحة في نهار رمضان  
السؤال: أ : هل تجوز السباحة في رمضان ؟ 
ب : هل إذا جرح الإنسان في رمضان في يده أو قدمه – مثلاً- فهل هذا يفسدالصيام ؟
ج :هل إذا أخذ الإنسان بعض العطور ووضعها في جسمه فهل هذا يفسدالصيام؟
د :هل الشتم والسب يفسد الصيام ؟ 


المجيب  اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء   
برئاسة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز-رحمه الله-  
الجواب:  
أ.تجوز السباحة في نهار رمضان ، ولكن ينبغي للسابح أن يتحفظ من دخول الماء إلى جوفه .
ب. إذا جرح الصائم في يده أو قدمه وخرج منه دم فإنه لا يفطر بذلك .
ج. إذا طيب الصائم جسمه أو ثوبه بطيب فإنه لا يفطر بذلك لكن لو استعطـه في أنفه فإنه يفطر .
د.لا يجوز الشتم أو السب لا من الصائم ولا من غيره ولكن يتأكد تحريمه بالنسبة للصائم وإذا وقع منه وهو صائم فإنه لا يفطر ولكنه يأثم .
(فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء فتوى (6483) الجزء العاشر ص (280)).


الإفطار قبل الأذان وبعد الغروب
السؤال: بعض الإخوة يفطرون في رمضان بعد غياب قرص الشمس وذهاب ضوئها عن الجبال العالية، فهل هذا جائز؟ مع العلم أن أذان المغرب يتأخر أكثر من عشر دقائق عن هذا الوقت الذي يفطرون فيه، وحجتهم أن من السنة الإسراع بالإفطار، وأن المؤذنين لا يراعون مغيب الشمس، إنما يؤذنون حسب التوقيت الفلكي المكتوب في المفكرات. 

عبد الرحمن بن عبدالله العجلان   
الجواب:  
الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.. وبعد: 
إذا كان إفطارهم بعد غياب الشمس فصيامهم صحيح؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذَا أَقْبَلَ اللَّيْلِ مِنْ هاَهُنَا، وأَدْبَرَ النَّهَارُ مِن هاَهُنَا، وغَرَبَتْ الشَّمْسُ فَقَدْ أَفْطَرَ الصَّائِمُ" متفق عليه، انظر صحيح البخاري (1954) ، وصحيح مسلم (1100). ولا يحسن الخلاف في مثل هذا، وإنما الأحسن التأكد من غروب الشمس، ويكون الفطر في العموم لا لبعض الناس دون بعض، فالخلاف شر، والاتفاق على الحق رحمة وسعادة. والله أعلم. 
والي لقاء اخر

----------

